# xSFP?



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

This is stolen from my socionics thread I made yesterday. 


MBTI- xSFP 
Cognitive Functions (MBTI)- Fi (46.7), Se (41.6), Ni (31.3), Te (27.3), Fe (26.2), Ne (24.4), Ti (23.3), Si (19.2) 
Enneagram- 7w6 (sw8w7) 4w3 (sw3w2) 9w8 (sw8w7) sx/so 
Big 5 Personality- SLUAN (Unstructured) 
Love Language- Quality Time (11), Words of Affirmation & Physical Touch (6), Receiving Gifts (5), Acts of Service (2)



Personal concepts
1. What is beauty? What is love?
Beauty is something that is aesthetically pleasing, like a piece of artwork or a nice piece of furniture. There’s also inner beauty, like someone with a good personality. Love is being there for someone unconditionally. 
2. What are your most important values?
Treating someone the way you’d want to be treated if you were in their situation, especially children (the troubled ones even more), animals, poor people, and sick people. I also value creativity. You want to paint your locker or your dorm room? I say go right ahead! I value freedom too. I like feeling like I’m in charge of my own life. 
3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?
I’m a Unitarian Universalist/ Catholic. I believe in God and Jesus, but I also believe that all religions hold some truth and that everyone should be able to believe what they do without criticism. I love the idea of things like reincarnation, and obviously can’t say whether it’s real or not. If Heaven’s real, though, I believe that most people will go there. I do have a bit of a problem with the Catholic Church. I don’t like people thinking that because they’re a priest, or something, that they’re better than anyone else. Also, I have no problem with things like gay marriage. Actually, I’m all for it! 
4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?
I suppose under certain circumstances that it’s necessary, but I don’t like anything to do with violence/ killing others. I wish war would just stop. Wishful thinking right? I also don’t understand why someone would give their life for something like that. Power is just another word for control. This could be control over a person, business, country, etc. 

Interests
5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?
Pop culture (celebrities, music, movies, shows, etc.), fashion, psychology, personality tests, paranormal things, astrology, & conspiracy theories. 
6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? 
Only if it has to do with nutrition, fitness, or mental health related topics. I mean, I like to eat right and enjoy playing sports. 
7. What do you think of daily chores?
They’re boring, and I don’t do many choirs. 
8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.
My favorite books are Maximum Ride, Nineteen Minutes, and Nowhere But Up: The Story of Justin Bieber’s Mom. I highly recommend the book whether you like Justin, like I do, or not. It’s honestly the most inspirational thing I’ve ever read. I love comedy movies the best, but I like others like romance and action too. I’m a huge Harry Potter fan. Today I watched She’s The Man, yesterday I watched Billy Madison, tomorrow I’m going to watch Endless Love, and I’ve recently watched Spider-Man 2 & 3 and the movie Gimme Shelter. 
9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?
Stress and anxiety makes me cry. Also, sad movies and St. Jude’s commercials make me cry. What makes me smile is being told how much I’m appreciated. Another thing that makes me smile is kids. They're just so cute (in a non creepy way lol). 
10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?
When I take long walks, especially through woods. 

Evaluation & Behaviour
11. What have people seen as your weaknesses? What do you dislike about yourself?
That I’m too nice, but after a while they realize I’m not. The fact that I worry a lot. 
12. What have people seen as your strengths? What do you like about yourself?
My kindness and sense of humor- goes for both! 
13. In what areas of your life would you like help?
Finding a summer job at a daycare. One said they weren’t hiring right now and another was looking for people with teaching experience. 
14. Ever feel stuck in a rut? If yes, describe the causes and your reaction to it.
Yes, it makes me feel like whatever I do I’ll never be happy or find what I’m looking for. 

People & Interactions
15. What qualities do you most like and dislike in other people? What types do you get along with?
When people are bossy, nitpicky, or rude. As in personality types? Well, my best friend is an ESFP. 
16. How do you feel about romance/sex? What qualities do you want in a partner?
Oooo la la. Bring it on. Where can I find some? Seriously, though, it’s great with a special person. The same that I look for in a friend, like good sense of humor, caring, honesty, but also that special spark. 
17. If you were to raise a child, what would be your main concerns, what measures would you take, and why?
I’d always come up with fun activities to do together, always let them express themselves, and have them be able to tell me anything without them fearing that I’ll judge them. 
18. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward and outward reaction?
Inward- “What?! You really believe that? Ok….” Outward- Nicely tell them what I thinking, hoping to give them something to think about and possibly change their mind. 
19. Describe your relationship to society. How do you see people as a whole? What do you consider a prevalent social problem? Name one.
I don’t like to be confined by society. People are never as good or bad as others can make them out to be. The stigma that follows things such as mental health problems. 
20. How do you choose your friends and how do you behave around them?
I just randomly talk to people, and if it goes well I have a new friend. I act silly and spontaneous, for example playing pranks. I love those rare friends that you can fully open up to, though. 
21. How do you behave around strangers?
Nice & bubbly, unless they’re mean then I put them in their place.


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

ESFP or ISFP???


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Do yourself a favor, and tell those tests to fuck off. :dry:


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

I would say ISFP.


----------

